

Using SSL Helps Ranking According to Google - ted0
http://community.namecheap.com/blog/2014/08/07/official-using-ssl-https-helps-seo-ranking/

======
fideloper
I wonder if this also affects static sites. Is there a reason to provide SSL
on static sites?

What about blogs where only an admin logs in? (I suppose that could still be
an issue if the site is hacked and templates edited to serve malicious code.)

